# Starting out - too much?



## Chr15 (11 Jan 2012)

With ever increasing rail and tube fares in London coupled with unreliable service, and feeling the need to get more exercise, I took the decision to commute to work by bicycle. Actually, I had been considering doing this for some time, but always put it off, mainly out of laziness!

I've not cycled any great distance in years and yesterday I started cycling to work. The journey is 14 miles, and took me 1 hour 40 mins yesterday morning (which I was okay with - I figure it can only get easier). Getting home yesterday evening took 10 mins longer, and my journey in this morning took about 1 hour 50 minutes.

I am finding the journey very difficult, and really had to psyche myself up this morning for the ride. I'm already dreading the return trip this evening! Being just on the wrong side of 40, I'm really feeling the strain in my knees and am experiencing a lot of muscular pain (thigh) during the ride, which caused me to stop and rest a few times. I've made adjustments to the bike guided by the wealth of information available on the internet, so on my journey home tonight the seat will be a couple of inches higher.

I'm beginning to wonder whether a 28 mile round trip to and from work is too ambitious for someone who has not ridden - and has not done any meaningful exercise - in years. I'm not terribly out of shape, but could stand to lose a few pounds. Have I bitten off more than I can chew?


----------



## MissTillyFlop (11 Jan 2012)

Why don't you try getting a train halfway or to the point where it's financially viable to do so and then cycle the rest of the way?


----------



## BSRU (11 Jan 2012)

Some suggestions:-
If you can break up the journey, assuming you have a folder, train part of it and cycle the rest,
or drive part and cycle the rest,
or cycle Monday/Wednesday/Friday train the other two days,
or a combination of these.
This gives you a chance to build up the fitness until you can manage the whole commute on two wheels.


----------



## Chr15 (11 Jan 2012)

Thanks for your replies, both. I had considered taking the train part of the way, but there are restrictions on cycles on the trains (although, from what I have observed, some train drivers are not bothered while I have seen others refuse to proceed until the cyclist removes himself!). My bike is not a folder, unfortunately. 

I think alternate days, to build up fitness, is the way to go, although there will be little cost benefit (the price of a daily travelcard 2 days a week is not that different from the cost of a weekly travelcard!!) but my first priority is getting some exercise in any event - the savings will come when I am able to cycle the entire journey both ways comfortably.

I guess another point of my initial question was to find out whether a 14 mile commute was considered a long commute by the standards of the more experienced on this forum.

Cheers


----------



## Globalti (11 Jan 2012)

It's definitely quite a big chunk you've bitten off there but at least you're aware of the importance of good bike setup. The worst thing that could happen now would be an injury. Take heart from the certainty that it will become easier with each day that passes, remember that the rest and recovery and diet are as important as the exercise, look forward to longer days and warmer weather and the day you fly up a hill and think: "Wow! That was easy!"

What kind of bike are you using and what tyres? Knobbly tyres on tarmac will be absorbing a massive amount of your energy so if it's a mountain bike, treat yourself to some slicks and pump them up hard; you'll be amazed at the difference.


----------



## BSRU (11 Jan 2012)

28 miles a day is a fair commute but perfectly doable.
It would be important to have an appropriate bicycle for the journey, that is for example, if it's all road/tarmac there is no point using a mountain bike with full suspension and big fat knobbly tyres.


----------



## Monkspeed (11 Jan 2012)

Chr15 said:


> With ever increasing rail and tube fares in London coupled with unreliable service, and feeling the need to get more exercise, I took the decision to commute to work by bicycle. Actually, I had been considering doing this for some time, but always put it off, mainly out of laziness!
> 
> I've not cycled any great distance in years and yesterday I started cycling to work. The journey is 14 miles, and took me 1 hour 40 mins yesterday morning (which I was okay with - I figure it can only get easier). Getting home yesterday evening took 10 mins longer, and my journey in this morning took about 1 hour 50 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
Firstly, I was just about to suggest that the seat is too low but you've changed that now. I'm pretty sure you will feel much better tonight on the way home, pedalling will feel much more effortless.

I think you have bitten off a bit more than you can chew at the moment but that's fine, I like your enthusiasm and confidence. Just take the journey nice and slow until you build up your heart and lungs and your muscles.

Nothing wrong with stopping now and then for a breather, its always a good idea to have a handful or two of some nuts and a few mouthfuls of whatever drink you carry with you (you do have a drink bottle right?). Cereal bars are also a nice snack to have when you stop.

And use the appropriate gears, if your tackling a bit of an incline then drop down to a nice and easy gear and take your time.

Also, I don't know what you ride but if your bike is a mountain bike with knobbly tires then change them to a much slimmer profile and slicker surface, this will really make a difference as it lowers rolling resistance.

I would have said to start with do your journey every other day so you give your body time to recover, at least for the first two weeks or so.

And remember, the body is like an engine, no fuel, no power. Make sure you are eating lots of carbs i.e. pasta/potatoes and make sure you are eating sufficient protein to rebuild your muscles.

I hope this helps.



EDIT: Beaten to it ^ Fastest finger first


----------



## Chr15 (11 Jan 2012)

Thanks, Globalti and BSRU. My wife bought me a Saracen Mantra VX a couple of years ago (hard tail, front suspension) after my road bike was stolen, but it just sat in the garage for the most part and that is what I am using. The ride to work is 7 miles of cycle lanes (which actually means really badly kept paths covered in leaves and who knows what beneath - I had to avoid a huge patch of broken glass on the way home yesterday) and 7 miles of London streets. The bike has the knobbly tires it came with. Should I be looking at changing these?


----------



## Chr15 (11 Jan 2012)

Thanks, Monkspeed. That is certainly very helpful. Looks like the knobbly tires have to go and I need to look at eating more sensibly!! I drank 2 75cl bottles of water on the way in this morning!!


----------



## Monkspeed (11 Jan 2012)

Chr15 said:


> Thanks, Monkspeed. That is certainly very helpful. Looks like the knobbly tires have to go and I need to look at eating more sensibly!! I drank 2 75cl bottles of water on the way in this morning!!


 
Does your bike look like this?


----------



## BSRU (11 Jan 2012)

Can you lock the front suspension on the Saracen Mantra VX?

Getting rid of the knobbly tires will make riding the bike alot easier. If you have to ride on cycle lanes for 7 miles then some good puncture resistant tyres should help, I do not know if they sell Marathon Plus tyres for mountain bike wheels.


----------



## Chr15 (11 Jan 2012)

Monkspeed - yes, my bike is the one in the picture.

BSRU - I'm not sure whether the front suspension can be locked. I will look into it.

Thanks for your advice, both!


----------



## Monkspeed (11 Jan 2012)

I found these on wiggle, not sure if its around what you was thinking of paying though.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/continental-ultra-gatorskin-city-mtb-tyre/

I would ask around here what sort of tyres would fit your bike. There should be some numbers on your current tyre, if you write them down here that would help.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jan 2012)

Monkspeed said:


> I found these on wiggle, not sure if its around what you was thinking of paying though.
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/continental-ultra-gatorskin-city-mtb-tyre/
> 
> I would ask around here what sort of tyres would fit your bike. There should be some numbers on your current tyre, if you write them down here that would help.


 might be a bit too narrow, i think 1.5s are a good compromise.
scwable city jets are a good budget tyre ...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24629

I currently have these on my winter hack...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18822

As others have said try every other day to start with and look into locking your suspension out if you can.After a google it sounds like it is not but it depends on the model you have.


----------



## Chr15 (11 Jan 2012)

It does not appear that the suspension can be locked, unfortunately. I've just had a look at the tyres and the size is 26 x 2.35. Any suggestions on tyres would be helpful - I'm not too worried about cost as they will be a good investment and as the cost of using the train is £55 per week anyway they'll soon pay for themselves!


----------



## BSRU (11 Jan 2012)

The Marathon Plus for MTB's,
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-marathon-original-greenguard-rigid-mtb-city-tyre/


----------



## Chr15 (11 Jan 2012)

Cyberknight and BSRW - Thanks for that. What size do you suggest I go for?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2012)

For your riding I would say 1.5's


----------



## Globalti (11 Jan 2012)

As suggested, go as narrow as you can - 1.6 would be much faster on hard surfaces; you'll be amazed at the difference and probably annoyed that you've been wasting so much energy squirming all those knobbles around on the tarmac. That bike will have quite an upright riding position too, have a look at lowering the handlebars a little by moving any spacers above the stem. If you don't like it you can always put them back. It's a 5 minute job that requires just a couple of allen keys. A lower position will save you a little energy by making you more aerodynamic. It's a pity you can't get the use of a road bike - then you'd be doing your 14 miles in an hour or less.

Oh, and get ready for the discovery that your waist is shrinking and your thighs expanding. I find that some types of underwear can be quite tight around the thighs if I don't buy with lycra!


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (11 Jan 2012)

Something like a 26x1.5 would be a good bet on an MTB frame. Make sure that you pump them up nice and hard to make the most out of them too!


----------



## Chr15 (11 Jan 2012)

Globalti - an hour or less!! I can but dream! I'll adjust the handlebar height once I get home tonight (if I don't end up passing out on the way!).

The Marathon Plus tyres that BSRU kindly recommended aren't available in the 1.5 size Ianrauk suggested (out of stock) or 1.6 (not listed?) at the moment, so I'll need to look at some alternatives.

Thanks, TheSandwichMonster! Will do!! Until I get suitable tyres, I guess I should pump up the knobblies as much as I can as well?


----------



## Globalti (11 Jan 2012)

Best to call at a bike shop - is there one en route? - and get them to fit something PDQ, you can carry the old knobblies home around your shoulder. Until then yes, pump up those knobblies to the maximum marked on the sidewall. The new tyres will be a huge revelation and a massive boost to your confidence, it will no longer feel as if you are dragging your brakes.


----------



## Chr15 (11 Jan 2012)

The only thing remotely resembling a bike shop on my route is actually a Halfords! I can change a tyre myself in about 10 mins, so if I can get the tyres on route I'll install them at home. Halfords will probably make me wait an hour and a half!


----------



## Globalti (11 Jan 2012)

Don't leave that bike outside though! Take it inside with you.

If cash allows, a track pump is a very good investment especially if you're going to be pumping the tyres up really hard. Once you own a track pump you've become a serious cyclist!


----------



## Chr15 (11 Jan 2012)

Will do!!!

Bloody hell - I had to google "Track pump". How embarrassing!


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jan 2012)

1.75s will be fine, and on offer..
http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/TYSCMARPPW/schwalbe_marathon_plus_performance_wired_tyre

make sure you get a good pump as well to get the pressure right it can double as a track pump and you can stick it on the bike/ rucksack, i like the road version of this ..

http://www.topeak.com/products/Pumps/MountainMorph


----------



## Chr15 (11 Jan 2012)

cyberknight said:


> 1.75s will be fine, and on offer..
> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/TYSCMARPPW/schwalbe_marathon_plus_performance_wired_tyre
> 
> make sure you get a good pump as well to get the pressure right it can double as a track pump and you can stick it on the bike/ rucksack, i like the road version of this ..
> ...


 
Thanks!! Going to order a pair of these tyres tonight together with the pump you suggested!


----------



## steve52 (11 Jan 2012)

1 allow more time and enjoy the ride 2 find away to relax and enjoy the ride 3 dont worry about how long it takes enjoy the ride, mmmm see the pattern?


----------



## CopperCyclist (11 Jan 2012)

Chr15 all suggestions have been good, hope the pain lessens for you quickly. The fact that it'll lessen is a fact, just how quickly it happens for you 

14 miles is a good commute length - but probably not when you're just starting out, so your plan of alternative days might not be too bad to give our knees/thighs a rest until you're up to speed. Once you are though, you'll love it. I often lengthen mine to 13 miles as I think it's the perfect balanced length for a commute.

Lastly, on the knees front, there really are two main ways to try and cure them (I used to suffer too)

1. Check the seat height again. If you can put it any higher, do so. Aim that when sitting on the seat, you can only just touch the floor with both toes as a rough guide, and feel more comfortable balancing on one leg. Its amazing the difference sitting higher makes to your knees.
2. Learn to really use your gears. When going uphill, for now avoid getting out of the saddle and attacking, instead stay seated and keep changing down until you can pedal easily. This will have the effect of making your legs spin a lot faster, but spinning faster is actually easier on the knees than pedalling slower and harder.

Keep it up, and good luck!


----------



## Chr15 (11 Jan 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Chr15 all suggestions have been good, hope the pain lessens for you quickly. The fact that it'll lessen is a fact, just how quickly it happens for you
> 
> 14 miles is a good commute length - but probably not when you're just starting out, so your plan of alternative days might not be too bad to give our knees/thighs a rest until you're up to speed. Once you are though, you'll love it. I often lengthen mine to 13 miles as I think it's the perfect balanced length for a commute.
> 
> ...


 
Cheers for that, Sir. I've got 2 fairly steep hills on the journey home so will experiment with the gears. Hopefully the ride home tonight will be easier and, as steve52 suggested, I'll try to enjoy it!


----------



## byegad (11 Jan 2012)

14 miles each way is a big commute. I did 12x2 then 16x2 and if I hadn't been cycling for a good while before I started I'd have probably given up. Try riding every other day, which will give you time to recover, then mive to 2 days on 1 off the bike, _when you are managing the rides without issues. _


----------



## doog (11 Jan 2012)

cyberknight said:


> 1.75s will be fine, and on offer..
> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/TYSCMARPPW/schwalbe_marathon_plus_performance_wired_tyre
> 
> make sure you get a good pump as well to get the pressure right it can double as a track pump and you can stick it on the bike/ rucksack, i like the road version of this ..
> ...


 

the mountain morph is a brilliant pump, I have used it several times on tour and it will fit in your ruck sack. If you are happy to spend £40 on the marathon plus's then carry on they are bomb proof and I doubt you will need the pump , however if you are still at the "trialling this commuting lark" you may want to go with the city jets at half the price here and invest in some mudguards instead (if you dont have any).

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Schwa...Road-Cycle-Tyres-/290625073554#ht_2499wt_1396

It's not beyond reason (and if you really get into it) that within a few months you may well end up looking at your bike and deciding you want something that rolls better / faster - just warning you!


----------



## paddy01 (11 Jan 2012)

Just to add +1 on the recovery front, don't over do it.

As a morale booster I can tell you that I've been riding for several years, have a shiny summer carbon road bike, winter road bike etc. etc.

Although I'm not exactly svelte, I'm quite capable of 75 mile rides however haven't ridden since about September for one reason and another (arrival of first sprog etc.) and just this week I've got back on a bike and started commuting for the first time. I've always avoided commuting by bike because cycling has always been first and foremost a leisure activity for me, to de-stress away from work etc. However the new family means I won't be able to vanish for hours at a time on the bike for a while so commuting it is.

It's 11 miles each way with a few short/sharp hills (this being Devon). Takes me about 45 mins in the morning and around 55 mins home (slightly longer route) and I've done it twice this week however tomorrow will be in the car to let my body recover and I'll either commute again Friday or if time permits a longer ride at the weekend.

In summary, as a new rider, doing a 28 mile round trip commute, on an MTB with knobbly tires, sir, I salute you! 

Good luck,

Paddy


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jan 2012)

doog said:


> It's not beyond reason (and if you really get into it) that within a few months you may well end up looking at your bike and deciding you want something that rolls better / faster - just warning you!


 
N=N+1 ... the number of bikes you need is the number you have + 1 , no matter how many you have .

For a 14 mile each way ride i would be looking at a road bike or a CX bike, i only do 10 miles each way and when i have to use the MTB its harder work even with slicks .
Dependant on your budget these bikes tend to get good reviews...

Triban 3, pretty much the best budget bike you can get i think
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-id_8167038.html
Carrera TDF , a bit more expensive and similar spec with a point for a rack
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_786811_langId_-1_categoryId_165710
I ride an older model carrera virtuoso for commuting, great bike for what i paid for it but i am not sure if the newer model has rack mouting points so you might need to lok at p-clips or a seatpost rack if you want to move the weight of your back..
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_810601_langId_-1_categoryId_165710

Those are a selection of budget brands, over these prices you tend to get a similar spec up to £5-600 from the named brands like trek etc unless you get a 2011 model on sale.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2012)

The new tyres will make a massive difference. I once rode my knobbly-tyred MTB 16 miles to a bike shop to order a racing bike and then rode 16 miles back and it felt as hard as doing about 60-70 miles on the new racing bike when I got it! Most of that difference was due to the tyres.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Jan 2012)

....and get a set of rigid forks.


----------



## gaz (11 Jan 2012)

Break your cycling up.
Cycle in Monday.
Take public transport home
Public transport in Tuesday
Cycle Home
Cycle in Wednesday
Public Transport Home
etc....

Give your self enough time to recover and let your body build up muscle. It doesn't get much easier, you only go faster.


----------



## mr messy (11 Jan 2012)

City jets are excellent and cheap. Not as bombproof as marathons but still good puncture protection. Took 5 minutes off my 30 minute commute with them. The road bike knocked another 4 minutes off.....horses for courses!


----------



## Chr15 (12 Jan 2012)

Thanks so much to everyone for the excellent advice.

On the way home yesterday I cycled 8 miles from work to the rail station and got the train the rest of the way. It was much more managable and by the time I got to the rail station I was beginning to enjoy it so much I considered continuing on! Heeding the advice to build up gradually, however, common sense prevailed.

This morning I again took the rail part way and cycled 8 miles to work. Again, the journey felt much more managable and I enjoyed the ride. I also arrived to work an hour early so had lots of time to shower and relax.

I will definitely continue commuting by bike and plan to use the rail/cycle routene for a couple of months at least before I attempt riding the full distance again.

Thanks, again, to all!

Chris


----------



## Monkspeed (12 Jan 2012)

Chr15 said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for the excellent advice.
> 
> On the way home yesterday I cycled 8 miles from work to the rail station and got the train the rest of the way. It was much more managable and by the time I got to the rail station I was beginning to enjoy it so much I considered continuing on! Heeding the advice to build up gradually, however, common sense prevailed.
> 
> ...


 
How do you feel since you raised the saddle up?


----------



## Chr15 (12 Jan 2012)

Monkspeed said:


> How do you feel since you raised the saddle up?


 
MUCH more comfortable, thankfully. My knees are still achy from the past couple of days of riding with the lower seat, but I've now raised it to the point where, when the pedals are at the 12 and 6 position, the leg on the lower pedal is extended almost fully but not locked. I've found that to be the most comfortable for me.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (12 Jan 2012)

Just move closer to work


----------



## Chr15 (24 Jan 2012)

Thought I'd return to thank everyone again for the very helpful advice and with an update.

It's my third week of commuting by bicycle. Rather than doing the 14 mile journey each way, I've stuck to using the train part way then cycling 7.4 miles to work. It has become fairly easy now, and yesterday I set a personal best of 37 mins on the way back home.

The riding has gone without incident, except for Friday evening when I decided to cycle the entire way and came off. Now I know why commuting cyclists avoid cycle paths. A puddle if water hid a raised paving stone which caused me to tramline. I must have been doing about 15mph at the time. On the plus side, I no longer suffer with any leg or knee pain, thankfully. 

On the way home yesterday I got stuck behind another cyclist and had to move out into traffic to get passed - as I went by I noticed he was talking on his mobile 'phone - not even a hands free kit!! I had to laugh....


----------



## SquareDaff (24 Jan 2012)

Glad you're still enjoying it. You'll still have off days when it feels like you've regressed several weeks in the fitness stakes - but I wouldn't go back to the tin box for love or money now!!


----------



## mattobrien (24 Jan 2012)

Good work. Starting to wish that I didn't work at home, that way I would have an excuse to get out on the bike everyday.


----------



## Rancid (24 Jan 2012)

well done with keeping it up.
well worth the effort.


----------



## Graham1426 (25 Jan 2012)

A BIG well done for your perserverence, the lighter warmer days are coming  then you will really begin to enjoy your commute...happy safe riding


----------



## lb81 (25 Jan 2012)

Hi mate, glad your getting on better. Just wanted to say that a 14 mile commute is not to bad IMO. I ride a 17 - 18 mile each way commute on my MTB and its pretty hard but very rewarding.

If your sticking to the MTB and as your suspension fork has no lock out, have you considered getting a rigid fork? it would make a huge difference to the effort required and make your bike a lot lighter (I would guess around 3lbs looking at the pic of the bike you have). All you need to do is make sure you get the correct length of fork to suit your bike! I can help with getting the correct length if its something you consider...

Anyway, well done for the perseverance and keep on enjoying it!!


----------



## Chr15 (25 Jan 2012)

Hi lb81, and thanks for your kind offer in respect of the replacement fork. I've decided, for the moment, to persevere with the MTB as it is now for another few weeks and to buy a road bike for commuting. With Spring around the corner, I'll be cycling with my daughters around the local cycle paths so will keep my MTB for that. The Triban 3 seems to be highly recommended on this board for commuting, so that is probably what I'll go with (or alternatively a Carrera).


----------



## lb81 (25 Jan 2012)

No worries Chr15, the Triban 3 does look like a good bet. The larger diameter wheels will make a big difference as well I should think...! So long as you enjoy riding it that is all that really matters!


----------



## Croydonian (25 Jan 2012)

Well done.

I too am a returner to commuting and am currently doing day-on day-off rotation for a 13.5 mile commute into London. Having done it (albeit slightly less distance) for a couple of years some ten years ago, I knew it was possible; but it still takes a good deal of getting used to.

Keep up the good work!


.


----------



## rollinstok (25 Jan 2012)

Hi, I decided to start cycling again recently. I,m 53 and because of illness had not done any serious cycling for about 7 years. At the moment I would be dreading a commute like that, especially with your current bike. Please dont be put off though.. I know through experience that if you stick at it, you,ll come good. Even without changing anything on your bike, you will notice by next week that your commute time is improving and you wont feel as tired. Tyres, as mentioned by several others, should be changed asap to make things a lot easier. If budget allows, some rigid forks would be the next big improvement. Good luck.


----------



## User16625 (28 Jan 2012)

When you do get round to riding the route everyday, invest in a proper road bike. I have both a mountain bike and a road bike and there is one hell of a difference. If your gonna go running then you would use proper running shoes rather than wellies or boots.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2012)

well done a road bike should make it easier for you


----------



## Chr15 (6 Dec 2012)

I thought it would be fun to re-visit this thread 11 months later. I've continued cycling every day, and on the odd day I've had to leave the bike at home (like yesterday, because of snow) I've really missed the morning ride/exercise. 

Other than getting away from the expensive and inefficient public transport system, there have been other benefits - in January my waist was 38" and it's now 30" (!) and I've also found that I am able to handle the stresses of the working day much better.

Thanks to everyone on here who gave me such fantastic advice and encouragement when I started out!!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2012)

That's the kind of thread resurrection we really like round here - _well done,_ and keep it up!


----------



## DooDah (6 Dec 2012)

Did you buy a road bike and if so which one.....we are all dying to know. Well done BTW.


----------



## Chr15 (6 Dec 2012)

DooDah said:


> Did you buy a road bike and if so which one.....we are all dying to know. Well done BTW.


I didn't, actually - I'm still riding the Saracen and have become so comfortable with it I just stopped looking at road bikes. That said, I've saved so much cash this year cycling instead of using the trains I might splash out on a road bike in the Christmas/New Year sales!!


----------



## DooDah (6 Dec 2012)

Nice one. I used to commute on a Specialized mountain bike with front suspension and found it hard at first, but stuck with it, changed the tyres and was able to do 22 miles a day no problem. The years have gone by and just got back into cycling and decided to buy my first road bike (40th birthday - mid life crisis maybe). What a difference it makes to speed, efficiency and comfort. Still use the MTB in bad weather or on trails for fun though. Well done again.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Dec 2012)

Chr15 said:


> IOther than getting away from the expensive and inefficient public transport system, there have been other benefits - in January my waist was 38" and it's now 30" (!)


 
Impressive!! Bought lots of new clothes?


----------



## Chr15 (6 Dec 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Impressive!! Bought lots of new clothes?


I had to - new suits for work and jeans were a must when my belt ran out of notches! Thankfully, my weight/waist size appears to have stabilised now.


----------



## DooDah (6 Dec 2012)

Amazing, this is a perfect advert for why people should get on their bikes. No transport costs (well, apart from the inevitable addiction to bikes, accessories and clothing), enjoyment in travelling to work, fitness, health and weight loss. It is a no brainer really.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2012)

Chr15 said:


> I thought it would be fun to re-visit this thread 11 months later. I've continued cycling every day, and on the odd day I've had to leave the bike at home (like yesterday, because of snow) I've really missed the morning ride/exercise.
> 
> Other than getting away from the expensive and inefficient public transport system, there have been other benefits - in January my waist was 38" and it's now 30" (!) and I've also found that I am able to handle the stresses of the working day much better.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on here who gave me such fantastic advice and encouragement when I started out!!


 
These sorts of posts are the best posts on here. Well done you are an inspiration to all us.


----------



## User16625 (8 Dec 2012)

Monkspeed said:


> Firstly, I was just about to suggest that the seat is too low but you've changed that now. I'm pretty sure you will feel much better tonight on the way home, pedalling will feel much more effortless.
> 
> I think you have bitten off a bit more than you can chew at the moment but that's fine, I like your enthusiasm and confidence. Just take the journey nice and slow until you build up your heart and lungs and your muscles.
> 
> ...


 
How do you know what foods contain carbs and protein etc? Its not really very practical to read the ingredients list on everything you buy. A kebab or cheeseburger does me fine but ive never done much over 50 miles in one rideout. I do love pasta tho.


----------



## RWright (8 Dec 2012)

I just started reading this thread for the first time when it was revived, didn't notice the time stamps until just now. This was a great thread and nice work by the OP. When i first started reading I thought that is taking on a lot on a MTB...or any bike if you haven't ridden much. Nice to see it worked out well.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Dec 2012)

Well done (glad I didn't wade in with my advice before reading the thread!)

You have done really well, similar position to you 18 months ago, the pain you describe in your opening post is what keeps me doing the commute, the fear of it ever being that painful again!


----------

